# NGD Gretsch Jim Dandy



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Spotted this at the local guitar store and couldn't resist. They call it Chieftain Red. 
These pics are in full sunlight, so I think it appears brighter red than it really looks in person.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

How does it sound? Is it a comfy fit?


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

sambonee said:


> How does it sound? Is it a comfy fit?


Sweet, bright, probably better for fingerstyle, but I haven't put in much time on it yet. It small, so it'll be comfy and easy playing on the couch or backyard deck. And inexpensive, so I won't worry too much about it.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I bought one of these as well.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I bought one of these and converted it to a lefty. I grabbed a Fender Medium pick and ground the point down like the other two shoulders. It sounds best like that to me as it doesn't take to being played to hard.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I played one today at L&M Edmonton South. Same colour. Great bang for the buck. I think they're on for $229 or something like that.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

JethroTech said:


> I played one today at L&M Edmonton South. Same colour. Great bang for the buck. I think they're on for $229 or something like that.


I thought L&M had a limited edition Oxblood colour a little while ago. I wonder if this Chieftain Red replaced it. 

The code inside the sound hole is G9500-CHFR-FSRLM. That last part could mean Factory Special Run Limited.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I was ready to buy one of these when they were $100 at Steve's but the sound was not for me.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

amagras said:


> I was ready to buy one of these when they were $100 at Steve's but the sound was not for me.


Wow... you should have. You likely could have sold it on Kijiji for a profit, if you didn't end up liking it. 

I've never seen them less than $150 USD (~$200 Cdn) and that's on Sale (and only the common traditional burst colour).

The reviews for this guitar are typically pretty good, and I'm happy with mine so far. But everyone has different tastes.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Cool. Local_ chain_ has the advasarial approach to customer service here, or I would have one too. Hope you enjoy yours a ton!


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Gimper said:


> I thought L&M had a limited edition Oxblood colour a little while ago. I wonder if this Chieftain Red replaced it.
> 
> The code inside the sound hole is G9500-CHFR-FSRLM. That last part could mean Factory Special Run Limited.


That's correct; I own the Oxblood Jim dandy, the code in the sound hole is g9500OXB. The chieftain red is a similar colour, but it is slightly brighter than the oxblood. These are great guitars for the price, and probably the most fun guitar that can be had for $200.

I have mine tuned to D for some slide. It's a blast.


----------

